# I would like to know on how to play pc games without using Splashtop Streamer, etc.



## jrdngreenberg3 (Dec 25, 2011)

I would like to know on how to play pc games on my iPad. But I do not want to use Splashtop Streamer, because I am not so thrilled with it. The main reason is why I don't like it is because I want to use my bluetooth gamepad to play my pc games from my computer remotely. But the problem is that the bluetooth only has a range of like 30 feet, which is terrible for me. Can I extend the bluetooth range by using a wire hanger, and attach it to my bluetooth dongle? Wil that give it a more boost and better range? Just let me know about that. But mainly, the bottom line is that I am looking for a way to make my wifi go like to 1 mile. But I would probably have to buy a big antenna for this. Is that so? Just let me know more about that. 



And also, I do not like using Splashtop Steamer to stream my laptop remotely to my computer. It is not the greatest for me though. Do ou know if they have any Harry Potter pc games that are on the App Store? Like do they have Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets? Or the Sorcerer's Stone? I really want to download these pc games from an app somewhere. Or how about Cydia? Would they have something like that? Just explain to me on more about that. So please get back to me asap on this. And I would like to know about my wifi, and also how to play my pc Harry Potter games, but I don't want to stream them. So that's that. So thank you very much! :angry: :sad:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You could see if you could use TeamViewer on both your PC and iPad.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Bluetooth is limited so you cannot extend it beyond its max.
I have not heard of any Harry potter games for the Ipad.
cydia you will have to research https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=lE2TU5qwEYnR8gf7soH4Cw


----------

